# Shotmiser G500



## Bigfoot (Mar 25, 2010)

My search for a DMD today led me to try ou the Shotmiser G500. The people at Shotmiser had emailed me a couple of weeks ago to let me know that the course (Ombersley nr Kidderminster) had received their supply, so I gave them a couple of weeks to get to know it.

 When I got there, the staff knew it was on the pro's desk but were unsure of the operation. They were very helpful though and soon sorted out how to switch it on and select the course which had already been loaded. 

The unit looks very good and is easy to handle. The touch screen was easy to operate using a touch from a tee peg.

I was taken out in a buggy around the first three holes to test accuracy of distances and test some of the features. The buggy we used also had gps so we could compare the distances given from each device.
There was always a slight difference between the two devices, but this was only significant on one measÃºrement to a green front. The 150 yardages were all spot on.(To the centre of the green)
As described in GM Feb 2010 issue , the overhead maps are excellent and the zoom works superbly. It was easy to find lay up or hazard carry distances. This seems to be an excellent feature.
I found one error - one bunker shown on the right of the hole when it was on the left, but this was spotted from the tee.

I particularly wanted to determine if I could read the numbers on the course without using my reading glasses as I don't need any for playing golf, so to have to put them on and off to use a DMD would be a pain. It was fine, even when the sun (!!!) came out and made the screen slightly more difficult to see. 

I wanted to ask about battery life, but as the staff had not used to unit they were unlikely to know. The Shotmiser website says that changing the backlight time to 20 seconds from continous sorts this out. I don't know what the best time achieved is.

We did not look at the stats package.

Overall, it is a very neat device that gives plenty of information in a clear and concise format. Any errors found were not so big that they would cause a problem. I think my shots are more likely to have a bigger error! The maps were superb and information was easy to access.


----------

